# Emergency Visa



## Selecta (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone have any experience with obtaining an emergency visa to india? My mother has fallen seriously ill in india and I need to travel urgently. The HCI website states that we should go to the high commission directly for emergency visas. Does anyone know how long will it take to issue the visa, assuming I have all the required documentation. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

